

Injecting maven configurations by composition rather than inheritance - tonylampada
https://github.com/maoo/maven-tiles

======
tonylampada
For years Maven's import-comfiguration-only-by-inheritance behaviour has
limited good, DRY design for build and configuration management for big
projects.

Maven-Tiles, by Maurizio Pillitu (<http://about.me/maoo>), brings a long
expected game change to the table.

It will let you import build configuration by composition rather than
inheritance - which enables much more flexible designs.

The project is still at a very early stage, but you can checkout the code and
see for yourself.

